
youtube-dl GUI - notelonmusk
https://github.com/MrS0m30n3/youtube-dl-gui
======
egfx
Is this still an issue? [https://github.com/MrS0m30n3/youtube-dl-
gui/issues/408](https://github.com/MrS0m30n3/youtube-dl-gui/issues/408)

